
Moon Poised to Win South Korea's Presidency, Exit Poll Shows - mismatchpair
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-05-09/moon-poised-to-win-south-korea-s-presidency-exit-poll-shows
======
DarkKomunalec
Moon 2017: Keep our orbital axis stable!

